# 3D printer



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone bought a 3D printer yet? If so tell us about it please.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

*3D Printer*



Dan Pantages said:


> Has anyone bought a 3D printer yet? If so tell us about it please.


Dan - I have two 3D printers - I purchased an Afinia nearly two years ago and a FlashForge Creator about one year ago.

I did a presentation at last Spring's ECLSTS that is on YouTube - you may want to watch it.






There is also a good bit of good information on the 3D printer forum here:

http://3dprintboard.com/forum.php

Hope that helps.

dave


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I see where Micro Mark has one in there new mag. Only $725. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a kit RJ.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I just bought a MakerGear M2, but it hasn't arrived yet. Could be here as early as tomorrow, or it might be as late as Dec 2nd.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I see Dremel has one also.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the issues with the Dremel is it only does PLA, which I understand is weaker and more brittle than ABS. In fact, their spec sheet says it only builds with "Dremel PLA filaments." Not sure if that means you need to buy the spools from them or not. Either way, it seems kind of limited.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, you want the strong stuff!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry the Micro Mark does both. Be interesting to see how well it works and yes it is a kit. Later RJD


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a Printrbot Jr I built from a kit. It really only does small stuff, but I use the Makerbot 2's at the Sacramento Public Library. Don't dismiss PLA, I've build lots of replacement pieces for garden RR stuff, and I'm working on a model of the Boron, CA train station. Lots of info out there, but I'm not sure much of it is correct. I paint my PLA to protect it from UV, but I've got a piece of it nailed to a fence to see how long it holds up to the sun. BTW, PLA is plenty hard, try filing or sanding it some time. It dills well and takes primer and paint fine.


While not good for quantity production (no economy of scale) for make one or a dozen of small items (like fire hydrants and draw bars) 3D printing is great for one or two of a kind, or for making mold masters for casting. Maybe not "the wave of the future," but certainly "a wave in the future."


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i have a *XYZprinting Da Vinci 1.0 AiO All-in-One 3D Printer* rocking somewhere on the waves on its way to southamerica.
cost about 600$ plus a wealth in freight.
if i understood the description, it has its own scanner incorporated.


----------



## steamermeister (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm sticking with Shapeways until SLS printers drop in price to where the DLP printers are now.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Got a Da Vinci Jr 1.0W (wireless) for Christmas. Barnes and Noble Bookstores (who knew) Quick and easy to set up, except that I'm having trouble with the prints not coming off the base very easily. Learning curve, I guess.


----------



## nychris (Dec 11, 2016)

Dick Friedman said:


> I'm having trouble with the prints not coming off the base very easily. Learning curve, I guess.


Once you experience one coming unstuck before it is finished, this will be considered the lesser of evils.

What is the build surface material?

Getting something like a miniature cookie spatula (often sold for the cricut stencils) and sharpening the edge can work - obviously don't want to slip and cut yourself, but once you get something under a corner it's usually easy to get the whole part off.

Recently when doing parts that had areas that would never be seen, I started to think about designing a low missing wedge into one lower corner to aid in removal.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I've been using my DaVinci for about 1.5 years now. Really nice machine, well built and esy to use. Now I use painter's tape on the thick plastic printer bed, and stuff comes off very easily. I've make replacement parts for defunct models, new designs of things I need/want, etc. Love the idea of 3D printing.


----------



## bbox (Jun 29, 2008)

I have been using a Form2 SLA (laser) machine for a couple of years. Usually, I use the parts as patterns for investment casting.. However Formlabs has introduced their "strong" resin which is very similar to ABS which means it is very good indeed. The surface finish and accuracy are fantastic.

The Form2 is expensive - about $3,500 or so, but there are a bunch of smaller machines lately that use DLP projector technology that are under $1,000 with some much less. You have to do a google search or look up 3D printing on Youtube.. They are smaller, but produce great parts according to the Youtube videos.

SLA laser and DLP machines have much better surface finish compared to the FDM "extrusion" type machines. These do offer much larger prints, but not as good surface finish. Perhaps you can design your parts so they fit together to overcome some of the size issues of SLA and DLP units. 

Bill Box


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

I purchased this printer in April for $149 delivered, now it's even cheaper, https://www.ebay.com/itm/Monoprice-MP-i3-3D-Printer-Fully-Assembled-MicroSD-Sample-PLA-Ebay-Exclusive-/372243455532










As a snowbird, I left my FL railroad to head north to PA in May. Below is all the stuff I printed this summer with this printer.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, where did you get your cow 3D files? Or did you create them yourself?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow Mike that is very impressive, thanks for sharing, You are definitely an inspiration to others, showing us we can do this too. Thanks
Dennis


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

jimtyp said:


> Mike, where did you get your cow 3D files? Or did you create them yourself?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


I find a lot of stuff on Thingiverse, my designs and "collections" can be found here https://www.thingiverse.com/MikeMcL/about

The cow is found here.https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:182114

Printed upside down with support, then trim the support and paint.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

denray said:


> Wow Mike that is very impressive, thanks for sharing, You are definitely an inspiration to others, showing us we can do this too. Thanks
> Dennis


Easy as cake... er, um... Slice of pie, LOL 

Thanks Dennis


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, thanks for the link!

-Jim


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mike I like your scene. May I make a suggestion?
Instead of that cattle ramp going up to a table, remove it and put wheels under and a support structure so the ramp can be pushed up against the car door. Or maybe skids and a couple of cowponies can haul it back and forth.
Good to see an outlet for your creativity.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Totalwrecker said:


> Mike I like your scene. May I make a suggestion?
> Instead of that cattle ramp going up to a table, remove it and put wheels under and a support structure so the ramp can be pushed up against the car door. Or maybe skids and a couple of cowponies can haul it back and forth.
> Good to see an outlet for your creativity.


Thanks! Good suggestion, but as a static display it is what it is. Hope to get it out on the layout soon. been home two weeks and still cleaning up inside and out after being abandoned for 5+ months.


----------

